# Ra Twisty SN Registry!



## Enzo Morocioli (May 13, 2008)

Hello, I would like to start and maintain the Ra Twisty serial number registration thread. 
Please post your information as such (font face is courier new):
Name....Model....SN

Example: Enzo Morocioli..........85Tr.......#2175

Key: ">" means Sold To. "<" means Returned to HDS. 
  
Go ahead and post the information as I have asked for it (you can copy and paste my example and just change the values!!) and I'll begin compiling the list. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[*(197) Total*, *(21) 120T*, *(83) 100Tw*, (9)100Tr, (5)100Tn, (6) 85Tw, *(63) 85Tr*, (4) 85Tr-Ti, (6) 70Tr]

christrose.............................85Tr.......#0064
yoyoteen...............................85Tr.......#0067
 FrogmanM...............................70Tr.......#0101
 Lightmania.............................70Tr.......#0102
 mikes1.................................70Tr.......#0104
 Rob....................................100Tw......#0105
 Filament...............................100Tw......#0106
TIP AND RING>carlsjrman> tebore........85Tr.......#0108
 Oddjob.................................100Tw......#0116
 ChocolateLab33.........................100Tw......#0119
 tpchan.................................100Tw......#0120
 Driven > kaichu dento......... ........100Tw......#0124
 Hodsta.................................70Tr.......#0125
 Thermal Guy............................70Tr.......#0126
 Goatee > dutchguy2.....................100Tw......#0130 (CPFMP)
 Valpo Hawkeye..........................100Tw......#0131
 Gadgetnerd<HDS>Enzo>Saturn Nyne........70Tr.......#0132 
 Not So Bright..........................100Tw......#0138
 Rob187.................................100Tw......#0140
ole....................................100Tw......#0142
 discoverEDC > Brett7...................100Tw......#0143 (?)
 jeffb > Ralls > cabbynate..............100Tw......#0148 (CPFMP)(CPFMP)
 Bill Dotson............................100Tw......#0149
 Photobill..............................100Tw......#0150
 Pikey..................................100Tw......#0151
 RainerWahnsinn.........................100Tw......#0153
 mightysparrow..........................100Tw......#0154
 JohnTz.................................100Tw......#0155
rkJr...................................100Tw......#0159
  djj....................................100Tw......#0161
 gswitter...............................100Tw......#0163
dmdrewitt..............................100Tw......#0164
 Dark Matter............................85Tr.......#0170
 Frank Maddix...........................85Tr.......#0173
 Wolverine1.............................100Tw......#0175
 Chronos................................100Tw......#0177 
 dooz > cabbynate > Dadof6 .............85Tr.......#0179 (CPFMP)(CPFMP)
 CRESCENDOPOWER.........................85Tw.......#0180
 mightysparrow..........................85Tw.......#0182
Polar Light............................100Tw......#0183
 Wrencher...............................100Tr......#0184
 gswitter...............................85Tr.......#0185
 Alanagnostic...........................100Tw......#0188
 Wolverine1.............................100Tw......#0189
 pezdragon..............................100Tw......#0190
 Kiessling >Steve L>mossyoak> The Sun...120Tw......#0192 (CPFMP)(CPFMP)
sebebenlli > Russianesq > Dave Keith...100Tw......#0193 (CPFMP)(CPFMP)
 Wolverine1.............................100Tr......#0195
 turbodog < HDS.........................85Tr.......#0197 (Warranty)
paxxus.................................100Tr......#0198
 candlelight001 > ? ....................85Tr.......#0199 (CPFMP)


 Tronic.................................100Tr......#0202
Frank Maddix...........................85Tr.......#0208
 gjg....................................85Tr.......#0211
 Thermal Guy>rverdi > Mike D............85Tr.......#0213 
 PoliceScannerMan > mcmc > moeman ......85Tr.......#0215 (CPFMP)
 Enzo Morocioli < HDS...................85Tr.......#0216 (Warranty)
HoopleHead > wbp.......................100Tw......#0220 (CPFMP)
Barbarian..............................85Tw.......#0221
 billybright............................85Tr.......#0223
 shomie911..............................85Tr.......#0225
 Senna94................................85Tr.......#0228
 Gladius................................120Tw......#0229
 tricker > Kiwi_sg......................120Tw......#0231
jojobos................................100Tr......#0232
 Wolverine1.............................100Tr......#0235
 UnderTheWeepingMoon > Alphazeta........85Tr.......#0236 (CPFMP)(CPFMP)
luxlover < HDS.........................100Tw......#0239 (Returned) 
 ArtFranklin............................85Tr.......#0238
 Hans...................................85Tr.......#0240
 Photobill..............................85Tw.......#0241
 Gottawearshades........................85Tw.......#0246
rkJr > Chrontius.......................85Tw/r.....#0252 (CPFMP)



 nekolf > unknown.......................85Tr.......#0488


5.0Trunk>FredericoFreire> shuter.......100Tw......#0514 (CPFMP)(CPFMP)
 lightsandknives........................100Tw......#0538
 heckboy > eljuez.......................120Tw......#0543 (CPFMP)
 Snow...................................100Tw......#0554 
 candlelight001 > ? ....................100Tw......#0566 (CPFMP)
 ToeMoss................................100Tw......#0577


tlmzdac................................120Tw......#0609
chaoss.................................100Tw......#0613
seery > Joseph Milton > SpeedPRO.......120Tw......#0618 (CPFMP)(CPFMP)
 Russki.................................120Tw......#0620
candlelight001 > The Sun...............100Tw......#0622 (CPFMP)
chaoss > dagored.......................100Tw......#0628 (?)
fish-king..............................100Tw......#0631
pete55555..............................100Tw......#0633
 fireboltr..............................100Tw......#0635
fitzDaug...............................100Tw......#0648
 dtsoll > chaoss........................85Tr.......#0651 (CPFMP) 
 yeasumofo..............................100Tw......#0666
 Drywolf................................120Tw......#0674
 Passat.................................120Tw......#0677
 Reima..................................120Tw......#0669
 Uwak...................................100Tw......#0692
 Jackal112203 > gmcjimd.................100Tw......#0696
gadgetnerd.............................85Tr.......#0698


  sabre223 > ............................100Tw......#0711 (CPFMP) 
 Moeman > The Sun.......................100Tw......#0712
 mspeterson.............................120Tw......#0713
 GRoLED > mbely2........................100Tw......#0715 (CPFMP)
Seery < HDS............................120Tw......#0738 (Returned)
jeckyll................................100Tw......#0754
 rdg178.................................120Tw......#0757
Cave Dave..............................100Tw......#0765
  youreacrab > Hawkeye5..................100Tw......#0792 (CPFMP)
kraz...................................100Tw......#0794

paintballdad > pwatcher................100Tw......#0805
ThermalGuy>JosephMilton>Goate>pete5....120Tw......#0808 (?)(CPFMP)
 jimmy1970 > Sgt Pinback................100Tw......#0811 (CPFMP)
StinkyButler...........................100Tw......#0813
 skalomax...............................100Tw......#0825
Lingette...............................120Tw......#0827
lingette...............................100Tw......#0831
MMFEDGAR...............................100Tr......#0834  
 The Coach..............................100Tw......#0835
half-watt..............................100Tw......#0842
grinsekatz.............................120Tw......#0857
txmatt.................................100Tw......#0876
 grinsefalle............................100Tw......#0878
drywolf < HDS..........................120Tw......#0881 (Warranty)
berettaman12000 >Larry R. Pace.........100Tw......#0890


 smopoim86..............................120Tw......#0902
 chaoss.................................100Tw......#0921
HoopleHead.............................100Tw......#0927
 Bronco.................................100Tw......#0929
 bullfrog > Kiwi_sg.....................85Tr.......#0942
 seery > cabbynate >....................120Tw......#0944 (CPFMP)(CPFMP)
rickdm.................................100Tw......#0949



 Goatee.................................85Tr-Ti....#1001
Chronos > Chelly.......................85Tr-Ti....#1002 (CPF) 
arewethereyetdad > donn_ > ?...........85Tr-Ti....#1003 (CPF)(CPF)
 Hodsta.................................85Tr-Ti....#1004
mendhammarsh...........................100Tn......#1011
Gunsmoke16610..........................100Tn......#1063
CLBME..................................85Tr.......#1067


 Nekolf < HDS...........................100Tr......#1119 (Warranty)
 Nekolf.................................100Tr......#1147
Fairway1...............................85Tr.......#1165
mendhammarsh...........................85Tr.......#1166


Fairway1...............................100Tn......#1208
divine.................................100Tn......#1251 

Yucca Patrol...........................100Tw......#1306
Yucca Patrol...........................85Tr.......#1345
bansuri > afraidofdark.................85Tr.......#1346 (CPFMP)
Nyctophiliac...........................85Tr.......#1348


lyte~speed.............................100Tw......#1425
cloggy.................................100Tw......#1441 
Ringleader.............................100Tw......#1475
 

 ElectronGuru...........................85Tr.......#1500
 turbodog...............................85Tr.......#1502
 SnWnMe.................................85Tr.......#1503
Dave Neal..............................85Tr.......#1553
paintballdad...........................100Tn......#1564

 
Coldshot...............................85Tr.......#1601
camaro09 > weathermaker................85Tr.......#1621 (CPFMP)
DucS2R.................................85Tr.......#1683


 ~Decide~ > donn_.......................85Tr.......#1701 (CPFMP)
ssa1970................................85Tr.......#1736
kozstik................................85Tr.......#1776
wadus..................................85Tr.......#1795


Herrgurka..............................85Tr.......#1817
 Gary...................................85Tr.......#1849
 Nyctophiliac...........................85Tr.......#1853
 RyanA..................................85Tr.......#1854
Max Brightness.........................85Tr.......#1877



 grinsekatz.............................100Tw......#1910
etherealshade..........................85Tr.......#1937
gsxrac.................................85Tr.......#1939
paintballdad...........................85Tr.......#1941
JChoo..................................85Tr.......#1944
Yucca Patrol...........................85Tr.......#1948
Tacticalsushichef......................85Tr.......#1979
dagored................................85Tr.......#1981
Jason..................................85Tr.......#1990


Henk_Lu................................85Tr.......#2035
Dead_Nuts..............................85Tr.......#2036
Daniel_sk > Matt7337...................85Tr.......#2075(CPFMP)
AnimalHousePA..........................100Tw......#2097
 camaro09 > MWClint.....................100Tw......#2099(CPFMP)


  THEOZZ > sebebenelli...................100Tw......#2103(CPFMP)
 divine.................................120Tw......#2133
pete55555..............................120Tw......#2134 
gallagho...............................85Tr.......#2152
 Enzo Morocioli.........................85Tr.......#2175
naggalowmo.............................85Tr.......#2177
 gunga > kiwi_sg........................85Tr.......#2179 (CPFMP) 


Destroid Monster > crocodilo...........100Tw......#2212 (CPFMP)
notamchris.............................100Tw......#2229
 luxlover...............................100Tw......#2240
Enzo Morocioli.........................100Tw......#2252
wacbzz.................................100Tw......#2255
herrgurka..............................100Tw......#2256
Strauss................................85Tr.......#2269
CaNo...................................85Tr.......#2274
​


----------



## tpchan (May 13, 2008)

tpchan Ra-100-Tw 0120


----------



## discoverEDC (May 13, 2008)

discoverEDC Ra-100-Tw 0143


----------



## wolverine1 (May 13, 2008)

Wolverine1 Ra-100-Tw 0175
Wolverine1 Ra-100-Tw 0189


----------



## pezdragon (May 13, 2008)

pezdragon Ra-100-T 190


----------



## FrogmanM (May 13, 2008)

FrogmanM Ra-70-Tr 0101


----------



## thermal guy (May 13, 2008)

Thermal Guy-Ra-70-Tr 0126


----------



## photobill (May 13, 2008)

Photobill Ra-100-Tw 0150


----------



## djj (May 13, 2008)

djj Ra-100-T 0161


----------



## Not So Bright (May 13, 2008)

Not So Bright Ra-100-Tw 0138


----------



## Chronos (May 13, 2008)

Chronos Ra-100-Tw 0177


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (May 14, 2008)

RainerWahnsinn Ra-100-Tw 0153


----------



## Dark Matter (May 14, 2008)

Dark Matter.............Ra-85-Tr........#0170


----------



## Lightmania (May 14, 2008)

Lightmania...........70Tr........#0102


----------



## gadgetnerd (May 14, 2008)

Gadgetnerd...........Ra-70-Tr........#0132


----------



## Rob187 (May 14, 2008)

Rob187 Ra-100-Tw 0140


----------



## JohnTz (May 14, 2008)

JohnTz Ra-100-Tw 0155


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (May 14, 2008)

Valpo Hawkeye Ra-100-TW 0131


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your postings so far... I've made some changes to the format, so all future registrants please refer to the OP for formatting. This will help me keep everything straight and manageable.


----------



## mightysparrow (May 14, 2008)

mightysparrow.........Ra-100-Tw.........0154


----------



## Oddjob (May 14, 2008)

Oddjob........Ra-100T........#0116


----------



## thermal guy (May 15, 2008)

I see that Enzo is listing 70 and 85 separately now witch i think is great work.To help him out if you are not sure if you have a true 70 or not try a run test on high.If your close to the two hour mark you got one. Hope you don't mind me chiming in Enzo.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 15, 2008)

thermal guy said:


> I see that Enzo is listing 70 and 85 separately now witch i think is great work.To help him out if you are not sure if you have a true 70 or not try a rut test on high.If your close to the two hour mark you got one. Hope you don't mind me chiming in Enzo.



Don't mind at all! Maintaining accuracy is a key concern, especially as time goes on and the list gets bigger. 

Keep those serials coming!


----------



## thermal guy (May 15, 2008)

You know I'm starting to get that tingling feeling that i got back when HDS lights were taking off And everyone was getting all excited and discussing them at length.Them days are back my friends:thumbsup:


----------



## alanagnostic (May 16, 2008)

Alanagnostic....Ra-100-Tw.....#0188


----------



## Filament (May 16, 2008)

Filament....Ra-100-Tw.....#0106


----------



## Frank Maddix (May 16, 2008)

Frank Maddix..........70Tr.......#0173


----------



## alanagnostic (May 16, 2008)

Does anyone know where the serial numbers started? It looks like 100 or 101. It's cool to be an early adopter with something so cool as a world-class flashlight. Thanks again Henry!:thumbsup:


----------



## thermal guy (May 16, 2008)

Hey Enzo Henry just came out with a 120 virgin of the twisty!Better start a new column


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 16, 2008)

thermal guy said:


> Hey Enzo Henry just came out with a 120 virgin of the twisty!Better start a new column



Yeah, saw that this afternoon... Pretty crazy if you ask me...
New column created..


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 17, 2008)

Bill Dotson.............100T.......#0149


----------



## Drywolf (May 18, 2008)

drywolf..........120T.......#0881


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 18, 2008)

Drywolf said:


> drywolf..........120T.......#ordered
> 
> :naughty:



hah.. nice..
pick me up an 85tr while you're at it


----------



## JohnTz (May 18, 2008)

I wonder who got the first 100 of them? I know for a fact they started at #1 so it seems some non cpf got 1 through 100.


----------



## :)> (May 18, 2008)

Goatee..... 100TW.... #0130

Lovin' it.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 18, 2008)

JohnTz said:


> I wonder who got the first 100 of them? I know for a fact they started at #1 so it seems some non cpf got 1 through 100.



I wonder too... Are you sure they started at #0001?.. I mean, even the Twisty that Henry tested for toughness (the one pictured on the website) has a serial like #0105 or something (actually it's not, because Rob has #0105 but hasn't registered yet... )

Henry, if you see this, think you could enlighten us on where those first 100 could be? (perhaps we're not being patient enough and they're merely sitting nice and behaved at batterystation, just waiting to be plucked by an employee and sent to one of us...Or they're in japan somewhere)...

If you see people posting pictures of their Twisty but haven't yet registered them with me, then encourage them to do so. (I know they're out there) (You know who you are)


----------



## sbebenelli (May 18, 2008)

My gut instinct says it started at 101


----------



## FrogmanM (May 18, 2008)

My eyes near popped outta my head when I saw my SN!:nana:

Mayo


----------



## thermal guy (May 18, 2008)

If Henry was shipping 30-40 lights to BS a week and so far only 25 have been accounted for here there sure are a lot of folks that aren't part of us nuts that bought them:thinking:


----------



## jeffb (May 18, 2008)

jeffb

SN:0148

100T


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 19, 2008)

ChocolateLab33

100

#0119


----------



## gswitter (May 20, 2008)

Ra-100-T
SN: 0163


----------



## yoyoteen (May 21, 2008)

arrr~~ thinks that im the first one within 100~~

yoyoteen.............85TR.......#0067 :naughty:


----------



## mikes1 (May 21, 2008)

mikes1 70tr #0104


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 21, 2008)

yoyoteen said:


> arrr~~ thinks that im the first one within 100~~
> 
> yoyoteen.............85TR.......#0067 :naughty:



Ahhh!!
So... a Ra Twisty with a serial in the Tens. Nice... .. I guess that means that the serials started around #0001? or perhaps even #0000...

Amazing... Keep those serials coming, and tell your friends! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hodsta (May 22, 2008)

Hodsta...........70Tr.......#0125

Spent 4 weeks stuck in customs but finally here now and am impressed :twothumbs


----------



## pikey (May 22, 2008)

Pikey Ra-100-Tw #0151


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (May 22, 2008)

85Tw 0180


----------



## photobill (May 23, 2008)

Photobill Ra-85-Tw #0241


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 24, 2008)

photobill said:


> Photobill Ra-85-Tw #0241


wow.. 241.. nice work on being the first one to be in the two hundreds.


----------



## mightysparrow (May 24, 2008)

mightysparrow..............85-TW................0182


----------



## gottawearshades (May 27, 2008)

Gottawearshades......85-TW.......#0246


----------



## seery (May 27, 2008)

seery.....2 x 100-TW.....ordered 04/04/08


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 27, 2008)

seery said:


> seery.....2 x 100-TW.....ordered 04/04/2008



Whoa seery...
You've been waiting a _long_ time...


----------



## thermal guy (May 27, 2008)

Thermal Guy-Ra-85-TW 0213


----------



## Nekolf (May 27, 2008)

nekolf 85-Tr #0488


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 27, 2008)

Nekolf said:


> nekolf 85-Tr #0488



Wow... you're the first in the four hundreds!

We now have an 85Tr in Hong Kong with #0067 and an 85Tr in Japan with #0488!


----------



## yoyoteen (May 27, 2008)

Actually, i got mine from a very nice guy at Pro-Light Japan


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 27, 2008)

yoyoteen said:


> Actually, i got mine from a very nice guy at Pro-Light Japan



Haha.. Amazing. 
I guess Japan's distributor is keeping busy..


----------



## Rob (May 28, 2008)

Rob....................100T.......#0105


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 28, 2008)

PoliceScannerMan..........85Tr.......#0215 :rock:


----------



## gswitter (May 28, 2008)

gswitter.............85Tr.......#0185


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (May 29, 2008)

UnderTheWeepingMoon.............85Tr.......#0236


----------



## senna94 (May 29, 2008)

Senna94................85Tr..............#0228.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 29, 2008)

Just to keep things accountable, I was PM'd a serial:
"turbodog 85 red #197 "

I'll edit this out if turbodog posts the info himself, as for now I'll do it for him so that my information can be verified 100% if need be.


----------



## turbodog (May 30, 2008)

After keeping up the original HDS counting thread I can tell you that it's not _that_ important. People will buy/sell lights and not tell you.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 30, 2008)

turbodog said:


> After keeping up the original HDS counting thread I can tell you that it's not _that_ important. People will buy/sell lights and not tell you.



Maybe so. But it is important to me; It's my way of giving back to the community. People may sell their Twisty in time, but at least the original owner will be known, and if someone wants to own a particular serial number, they can get in contact and try to track it down... 
I'm aware that over time this subject will get buried by the future and eventually develop inconsistencies. It's just that I believe my nitpicking now will make accuracy last longer, and hopefully useful in some way.


----------



## gadgetnerd (May 31, 2008)

Interesting that the serial numbers are up to 488, and only 44 people have submitted to this thread. I wonder what % of Ra twisties have actually been bought by CPFers, and what % of those CPFers with a Ra have posted on this thread?


----------



## sbebenelli (May 31, 2008)

gadgetnerd said:


> Interesting that the serial numbers are up to 488, and only 44 people have submitted to this thread. I wonder what % of Ra twisties have actually been bought by CPFers, and what % of those CPFers with a Ra have posted on this thread?



If you notice the lowest number is 67 and that is for a 85Tr and the 85's wasn't made until later, so that to me says the numbers mean nothing.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 31, 2008)

sbebenelli said:


> If you notice the lowest number is 67 and that is for a 85Tr and the 85's wasn't made until later, so that to me says the numbers mean nothing.



I remember that Henry said that the 85tr and 70tr versions are exactly the same, and the only reason why the 85tr's were designated as such is because upon runtime tests many 70tr's were able to run at 85 lumen for an hour on primary cells, while others were not. The initial 70 lumen output was conservatively chosen based on runtime, meaning that 85tr's with a low serial are significant still in that they were tested and found to be higher performers... This is the same reason why there are 120Tw's. A 120Tw is a re-calibrated 100Tw based on a '1 hour on high' runtime. 

If at any point I have this wrong, someone please feel free to step in and correct me.


----------



## thermal guy (May 31, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> I remember that Henry said that the 85tr and 70tr versions are exactly the same, and the only reason why the 85tr's were designated as such is because upon runtime tests many 70tr's were able to run at 85 lumen for an hour on primary cells, while others were not. The initial 70 lumen output was conservatively chosen based on runtime, meaning that 85tr's with a low serial are significant still in that they were tested and found to be higher performers... This is the same reason why there are 120Tw's. A 120Tw is a re-calibrated 100Tw based on a '1 hour on high' runtime.
> 
> If at any point I have this wrong, someone please feel free to step in and correct me.



Actually what happened was that Henry realized that his 70LM models that he wanted to run for an hour were running WAY longer so in order to keep the run times on his lights at one hour on high he bumped up the LM'S


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (May 31, 2008)

thermal guy said:


> Actually what happened was that Henry realized that his 70LM models that he wanted to run for an hour were running WAY longer so in order to keep the run times on his lights at one hour on high he bumped up the LM'S



Ah, so I kind of had it upside down; the 70tr's lasted longer than 1 hour (as expected ), so they were configured to a higher lumen level and called 85's. I still believe then that the serials retain their significance. 

Thanks Thermal Guy! :thumbsup:

EDIT:... Wow.. this was my 100th post.


----------



## gadgetnerd (Jun 1, 2008)

sbebenelli said:


> ...so that to me says the numbers mean nothing.



Are you saying Henry has a random serial number generator for each torch then? 488 to me says that 487 Ra's had been made before it.

I still think my original question was valid, even if unanswerable


----------



## KeyGrip (Jun 2, 2008)

gadgetnerd said:


> 488 to me says that 487 Ra's had been made before it.



Your question is valid. Usually, 488 means that there were 487 _bezels_ produced before it. The lights are probably not produced in one long chain where bezel #1 gets placed on to head #1 which is placed on to body #1. Instead I bet the individual parts are produced in batches and assembled at random. If this is the case, then it's possible the batch with SNs 200-300 got shipped out first. Keep in mind that I don't know if this is exactly the case, but I do know that this is the same way other companies put their lights together. (SureFire being an example)


----------



## gadgetnerd (Jun 2, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> Your question is valid. Usually, 488 means that there were 487 _bezels_ produced before it. The lights are probably not produced in one long chain where bezel #1 gets placed on to head #1 which is placed on to body #1. Instead I bet the individual parts are produced in batches and assembled at random. If this is the case, then it's possible the batch with SNs 200-300 got shipped out first. Keep in mind that I don't know if this is exactly the case, but I do know that this is the same way other companies put their lights together. (SureFire being an example)



Thanks for the clarification KeyGrip. It's always nice to learn at least one thing per day, especially about torches


----------



## Hans (Jun 2, 2008)

Hans ...............85Tr.......#0240


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 2, 2008)

Just to keep things accountable, I was IM'd a serial:
"Enzo Morocioli..........85Tr.......#216"

I'll edit this out if Enzo Morocioli posts the info himself (maybe), as for now I'll do it for him so that his information can be verified 100% if need be.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jun 2, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli...........85Tr.......#0216


----------



## HDS_Systems (Jun 3, 2008)

GadgetNerd, Sbebenelli, KeyGrip,

We converted over from 70-Tr to 85-Tr very early in the production process. The first 100 were special because they were purchased as a block and were shipped in parallel with the higher serial numbers. Although we put effort into shipping early serial numbers in sequence, as the serial numbers get larger, there is less incentive to keep the bezels sorted - keeping the lights going out in strict serial number order slows the production process considerably. However, we try to ship all serial numbers from earlier batches before shipping serial numbers from later batches.

Enzo Morocioli,

The 70-Tr and 85-Tr may be the same physically but they are not the same following calibration. The 70-Tr flashlights put out 70 lumens and as a group have longer average runtimes. The 85-Tr flashlights put out 85 lumens and as a group have shorter average runtimes - but still meet the minimum 1 hour runtime specification.

As we gained experience with those LEDs, we realized there was sufficient headroom to raise the power from 70 lumens to 85 lumens and still meet the minimum runtime requirement. The goal is to get as much light out of the LED while still meeting the minimum runtime specification. Excessively long runtimes are trimmed back by going to higher power levels.

This is the same thing we do when going from 85 to 100 and from 100 to 120. We had to go back and upgrade the production system so we could do this reliably. In fact, all of the changes had to be in place in order to calibrate the 120-T. The early system did not account for all of the possible variations in the calibration process. The new process does.

Henry.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification, and please excuse any assumptions made about the manufacturing process.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jun 3, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> Thanks for the clarification, and please excuse any assumptions made about the manufacturing process.



+1 Yes, we're all learning...Thanks Henry! :tinfoil:


----------



## driven (Jun 4, 2008)

Driven...................100T.......#0124


----------



## Epoh (Jun 6, 2008)

I found this


http://www.pro-light.jp/mcgizmo/acs_images/45.jpg


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jun 6, 2008)

Epoh said:


> I found this
> 
> 
> http://www.pro-light.jp/mcgizmo/acs_images/45.jpg



Wow.. nice find...I think HDS sent the first 100 as a block... Seems like Japan's HDS dealer might of got them all...


----------



## tricker (Jun 7, 2008)

Tricker..................120T(the first CPFer to register one).......TBD(Monday):twothumbs


----------



## seery (Jun 7, 2008)

seery . . . . . 120-T . . . . . #0944


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jun 7, 2008)

seery said:


> seery . . . . . 120-T . . . . . #0944



Hah Seery! You got it!! You're the first to register, sorry Tricker :thumbsup:

Seery, what about the 2x 100T? did those show up yet, or did you cancel and get the 120 instead?


----------



## seery (Jun 7, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Hah Seery! You got it!! You're the first to register, sorry Tricker :thumbsup:
> 
> Seery, what about the 2x 100T? did those show up yet, or did you cancel and get the 120 instead?


Cancelled the 100-T's and went with the 120-T. :naughty:


----------



## gjg (Jun 7, 2008)

gjg..............85-Tr................0211


----------



## Frank Maddix (Jun 8, 2008)

Frank Maddix..........85Tr.......#0208

Yes, I have two. Why? Don't ask. However I like the SN #208 - it reminds me of Radio Luxembourg, where I first heard The Beatles.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jun 8, 2008)

Frank Maddix said:


> Frank Maddix..........85Tr.......#0208
> 
> Yes, I have two. Why? Don't ask. However I like the SN #208 - it reminds me of Radio Luxembourg, where I first heard The Beatles.



I'd have two, too  but i'm  most of the time.


----------



## tricker (Jun 8, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Hah Seery! You got it!! You're the first to register, sorry Tricker :thumbsup:
> 
> Seery, what about the 2x 100T? did those show up yet, or did you cancel and get the 120 instead?



crap....atleast he'll have a relative


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jun 8, 2008)

tricker said:


> crap....atleast he'll have a relative



Haha.. yes.. the more the merrier!


----------



## Frank Maddix (Jun 8, 2008)

Enzo,
My Tr-70 SN #173 is in fact an 85.
Cheers
Frank


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jun 8, 2008)

Frank Maddix said:


> Enzo,
> My Tr-70 SN #173 is in fact an 85.
> Cheers
> Frank



Corrected! thanks Frank :twothumbs


----------



## paxxus (Jun 9, 2008)

paxxus....100Tr... #0198


----------



## Frank Maddix (Jun 9, 2008)

Frank Maddix said:


> Frank Maddix..........85Tr.......#0208
> 
> Yes, I have two. Why? Don't ask. However I like the SN #208 - it reminds me of Radio Luxembourg, where I first heard The Beatles.


OK, I'll tell you.
I ordered one from BS in the new year, and lost the printout of the order and the confirmatory email due to senior moments.
BS couldn't locate the order as they wanted the date, which I didn't have.
So I waited a couple of weeks and ordered another one, thinking that the first one had gone astray.
That very same day, No.2 arrived! What am I like!


----------



## tricker (Jun 10, 2008)

tricker 120 t sn231


----------



## mspeterson (Jun 10, 2008)

Got my 120-T yesterday.... Awesome light!!! 

#0713


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello all ye current and future Ra Twisty owners.. I'll be heading out on a 6-8 day backpacking trip into the Desolation Wilderness of the Sierra Nevada mountains here in California starting tomorrow, Wednesday June 11th 2008.. To be courteous to those who wish to post their serial numbers, I have asked my very good friend SaturnNyne to temporarily login under my Username and maintain the list while I am gone..Please be nice, and congratulations to any new Twisty owners!

P.S: I'll be carrying my 85Tr with me the entire time, so be sure to check out my review thread for a story of my adventure... (that is if i don't die while in the mountains and never return )

Peace!


----------



## tricker (Jun 10, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Hello all ye current and future Ra Twisty owners.. I'll be heading out on a 6-8 day backpacking trip into the Desolation Wilderness of the Sierra Nevada mountains here in California starting tomorrow, Wednesday June 11th 2008.. To be courteous to those who wish to post your serial numbers, I have asked my very good friend SaturnNyne to temporarily login under my Username and maintain the list while I am gone..Please be nice, and congratulations to any new Twisty owners!
> 
> P.S: I'll be carrying the my 85Tr with me the entire time, so be sure to check out my review thread for a story of my adventure... (that is if i don't die while in the mountains and never return )
> 
> Peace!




if you shall pass on....may i have you light :nana:...but seriously good luck


----------



## txmatt (Jun 10, 2008)

txmatt - 100TW - SN 0876


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 11, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> (that is if i don't die while in the mountains and never return )


You'd better not get yourself killed while out mountain-manning, I'm just a temp. I don't want to have to take permanent responsibility for the Enzo Morocioli Memorial Twisty SN Registry.

I would say that, in the event of great misfortune, your Ra should be passed to me, but I'm really not up for fishing it out of a bear... I guess tricker has first dibs, if your traveling partner doesn't nab it first.

But anyway, please don't die.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jun 11, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> You'd better not get yourself killed while out mountain-manning, I'm just a temp. I don't want to have to take permanent responsibility for the Enzo Morocioli Memorial Twisty SN Registry.
> 
> I would say that, in the event of great misfortune, your Ra should be passed to me, but I'm really not up for fishing it out of a bear... I guess tricker has first dibs, if your traveling partner doesn't nab it first.
> 
> But anyway, please don't die.



If my Ra isn't in the stomach of a bear, then anyone who wants it has to do three games of "rock, paper, scissor" and win twice. 

But yeah... I'm certainly hoping to make it back in one piece...
Also.. just so I don't confuse anyone.. My plans shifted the departure to Thursday June 12th.. Which gives me more time to prepare, and to run a runtime test on .08lm to quench the thirst of my fellow flashaholics..


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 11, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> My plans shifted the departure to Thursday June 12th.. Which gives me more time to prepare, and to run a runtime test on .08lm to quench the thirst of my fellow flashaholics..


Oh good, be sure to get us the results of that .08lm runtime test before you leave in a day and a half...


----------



## Drywolf (Jun 11, 2008)

Drywolf said:


> drywolf..........120T.......#0881


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 11, 2008)

HoopleHead...........100T.......#0220


----------



## The Coach (Jun 12, 2008)

The Coach................100T............#0835


----------



## ArtFranklin (Jun 12, 2008)

*ArtFranklin
85-TR
SN:0238
*


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok got it updated, thanks guys. Man this is a tough job Sam does, all that cutting and pasting and ordering and formatting and counting... :sweat:


----------



## wolverine1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wolverine1..........100Tr.........0235


Wolverine1..........100Tr.........0195


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 16, 2008)

Registry updated.

Congratulations to *Wolverine*, who, by my quick reckoning, not only owns two out of the three 100TRs currently registered but is also in the overall lead for Twisty ownership with his total of four. Tied for a distant second with two each are *Frank Maddix*, *gswitter*, *mightysparrow*, *Photobill*, and *Thermal Guy*. Not that I'm trying to stir up competition or anything. Bringing up the rear is... me, the temporary registry keeper, with a total of zero Twisties.


----------



## FrogmanM (Jun 16, 2008)

Intolerable! I demand our current substitute counter of Twisties be an owner as well!:nana: 

Keep up the good work SaturnNyne!:thumbsup:

Mayo


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 16, 2008)

FrogmanM said:


> Intolerable! I demand our current substitute counter of Twisties be an owner as well!:nana:
> 
> Keep up the good work SaturnNyne!:thumbsup:
> 
> Mayo


Excellent, it sounds like the Frogman has generously volunteered to buy me a Twisty! PM me for my mailing address, I'll take a 100TW to ensure in-town variety. :nana:

Thanks Mayo, I should be keeping it up until at least thursday. After that, my involvement in this will be decided based on how many pieces Sam returns in.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah hah... I see that Saturnnyne has been holding up the fort while I've been mountain-manning up in the Sierras.... 
Well... consider me back and in one piece! My Twisty was with me every step of the way ..

Saturn.. I now relieve you of command of the Registry. Thank you for your diligent work. It is truly appreciated. 

This is Enzo signing back in!

Prepare for lengthy story in my Ra Twisty Review thread...


----------



## Bronco (Jun 17, 2008)

Twisty 100 serial #0929 arrived at around 4 PM this afternoon. By 7 PM it was enjoying its first Angel's baseball game.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 17, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> I should be keeping it up until at least thursday.


I lied, Sam heard what a mess I was making of things and rushed back early to assume command.

You're welcome, happy to do it.


Bronco: Nice shot! I always enjoy seeing flashlights actually out in the real world instead of posed indoors or whitewalling (even though I'm guilty of being an indoor flashlight poser).


----------



## Tronic (Jun 17, 2008)

Tronic...............100Tr......#0202


----------



## Bronco (Jun 17, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> Bronco: Nice shot! I always enjoy seeing flashlights actually out in the real world instead of posed indoors or whitewalling (even though I'm guilty of being an indoor flashlight poser).



Thanks, Saturn.  We're so fortunate to have such capable little lights that truly can be slipped into a cargo pocket and pretty much forgotten about until needed. And at the end of a game like that, when you're dragging a couple of young kids through a half mile of dimly lit parking lot while picking your way through a sea of cars being operated by folks in various states of inebriation, it's a good feeling to be able to pull the Twisty out of your pocket, fire it up and increase the visibility of your group by about a thousand percent.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 17, 2008)

OK here we go 85Tw.......#0213 has been sold and i have just replaced it with 120T........#0808


----------



## Russki (Jun 17, 2008)

Just got mine, nice HDS-120 #0620 with pure white tint.
I am one happy customer. :twothumbs


----------



## octaf (Jun 17, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## rdg178 (Jun 17, 2008)

today....120. sn#0757


----------



## TIP AND RING (Jun 18, 2008)

TIP AND RING.......Tr-85.........Sn#0108


----------



## pete55555 (Jun 18, 2008)

pete55555........100TW.......633


----------



## Polar Light (Jun 18, 2008)

Polar Light..........100T.......#0183

:wave:


----------



## passat (Jun 18, 2008)

Passat Ra 120 #0677


----------



## wrencher (Jun 18, 2008)

Wrencher.......100Tr......0184


----------



## half-watt (Jun 19, 2008)

half-watt..........100-TW.......#0842


----------



## seery (Jun 23, 2008)

seery . . . . . 120-T . . . . . 0618


----------



## tlmzdac (Jun 24, 2008)

tlmzdac..........120T.......#0609


----------



## billybright (Jun 25, 2008)

billybright............tr85............#0223


----------



## smopoim86 (Jun 26, 2008)

smopoim86 120-T SN: 0902


----------



## seery (Jun 26, 2008)

Very interesting to note that as of this moment...with the current stats...

[(74) Total, (10) 120T, (32) 100T, (5)100Tr, (5) 85Tw, (16) 85Tr, (6) 70Tr]


Exactly...

*1 in 3.2* of the 100-T's have qualified as 120-T's

*1 in 3.2* of the 85-TR's have qualified as 100-TR's.

It will be interesting to see what the ratio is in 3 months and again in 6 months or a year.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 1, 2008)

Got my new one. Chronos.......Tr-85.........Sn#1002 Titanium Twisty Muhahahahahahahahahaahahah


----------



## :)> (Jul 1, 2008)

Chronos said:


> Got my new one. Chronos.......Tr-85.........Sn#1002 Titanium Twisty Muhahahahahahahahahaahahah


 
Well said. Mine is Sn#1001 also in Titanium:devil:


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jul 2, 2008)

Pff that's nothing guys... I got a Ra-180-TwistPD-R #2358 in Marcasite!

EDIT: I feel like a dumb person now!


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jul 2, 2008)

Goatee and Chronos: Sorry that I interpreted your postings about Ti-Twisties as jokes... I've added them to the registry....

I... I don't really know what to say.... I think the Ti Twisty is beautiful.... I... am speechless. 

It seems like overkill, but then, it's now like a precious piece of history.... 
... I... don't know what to say...
More to come?... One for little ole me? :sigh:

Anyway... Henry rocks for milling out some Ti for those who'd pony up the cash.... Amazing work! :twothumbs


----------



## lingette (Jul 3, 2008)

Lingette...........120T...........#0827


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Jul 3, 2008)

5.0Trunk...........100T...........#0514

I just received the light 5 min ago. Larger then what I expected, tougher to turn then what I expected. I like it but not sure if I will keep it. Give me a few days to play with it.

Thanks


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jul 3, 2008)

5.0Trunk said:


> 5.0Trunk...........100T...........#0514
> 
> I just received the light 5 min ago. Larger then what I expected, tougher to turn then what I expected. I like it but not sure if I will keep it. Give me a few days to play with it.
> 
> Thanks



5.0,
Though I can't speak for the size, I can for the twisting. Basically it comes down to usage of the light over time... I started using my Twisty on June 2nd, pocket carrying it. I find now that after one month of usage, the 'stiffness' in the twist eases up. I used to be concerned with how difficult the Twisty seemed to turn, but now I can operate it with only one hand.

So give it time, perhaps lift the o-ring out of the groove, and apply some of the provided grease throughout it. Things just need to wear in a little bit.


----------



## gallagho (Jul 4, 2008)

gallagho..........................85Tr.......#2152

Very pleased with it so far


----------



## Hodsta (Jul 4, 2008)

Hodsta.......Tr-85.........Sn#1004 Titanium Twisty

Signing in for duty:twothumbs


----------



## Chronos (Jul 4, 2008)

Hodsta said:


> Hodsta.......Tr-85.........Sn#1004 Titanium Twisty
> 
> Signing in for duty:twothumbs


Woohoo!!!:twothumbs

Enzo, no worries! I wouldn't have believed it either. Especially knowing the reputation that goatster, Hodsta, and I have engendered.


----------



## notamchris (Jul 5, 2008)

Anybody have pictures/pricing of the Titanium Twisty's?


----------



## seery (Jul 5, 2008)

notamchris said:


> Anybody have pictures of the Titanium Twisty's?



Quite a few nice pics in this thread:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=201741


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jul 6, 2008)

Please add me to the list:

5.0Trunk > FredericoFreire..........100T.......#0514

I'm the new owner of the beauty.

Thanks!


----------



## Reima (Jul 7, 2008)

Reima........120TW..........#0669

RC


----------



## :)> (Jul 7, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Anyway... Henry rocks for milling out some Ti for those who'd pony up the cash.... Amazing work! :twothumbs


 
Henry is an even better man than that! He took this on the project for a much better reason than cash... his actions represented the absolute best that CPF has to offer. 

I am grateful to him; he deserves every bit of goodwill that he has among the participants of CPF:thumbsup:


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Jul 7, 2008)

Enzo,

I just noticed the link to my Twisty sales thread in your first post. No Twisty related activity escapes your attention . 

I've decided to hold on to the light, as I'm gaining an appreciation for its unique beam and interface. Plus, I now have enough funds to buy a Clicky when they're released.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 7, 2008)

:)> said:


> Henry is an even better man than that! He took this on the project for a much better reason than cash... his actions represented the absolute best that CPF has to offer.
> 
> I am grateful to him; he deserves every bit of goodwill that he has among the participants of CPF:thumbsup:


I'll second this. Thank you again, Henry.


----------



## russtang (Jul 8, 2008)

Chronos said:


> I'll second this. Thank you again, Henry.


 
I agree.
Henry doesn't even have a Ti Twisty for himself.

I would have had to keep at least one. oo:


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jul 9, 2008)

Daniel_sk.........................85Tr.......#2075


----------



## *PS* (Jul 14, 2008)

Gladius.......Ra-120-T.......#0229


----------



## Ralls (Jul 14, 2008)

jeffb's light is now officially mine (#0148)--it came in the mail today!


----------



## ToeMoss (Jul 15, 2008)

ToeMoss..........100TW.......#0577


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jul 16, 2008)

dmdrewitt.........................100T.......#0164


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 19, 2008)

ElectronGuru....................85Tr.......#1500


----------



## grinsefalle (Jul 29, 2008)

grinsefalle..........Ra 100 Tw....... #0878


----------



## seery (Jul 29, 2008)

seery . . . . . 120-T . . . . . #0738 > Returned to HDS for refund


----------



## UWAK (Jul 29, 2008)

Uwak..... Ra 100 Tw #0692


----------



## turbodog (Jul 31, 2008)

0197 sent in for warranty

received back 1502 
85 model
red color


----------



## Nekolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Nekolf.......100-Tr.......#1119

Nekolf > unknown.......85-Tr.......#488


----------



## Nekolf (Sep 27, 2008)

#1119 100-Tr which has low mode's issue was sent to dealer for warranty.

I received back #1147 100-Tr today.

Nekolf


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 4, 2008)

SnWnMe..........................85Tr.......#1503


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 4, 2008)

SnWnMe..........................85Tr.......#1503


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Oct 7, 2008)

Well thanks to some marketplace investigation, we now officially have 101 Ra Twisties registered on CPF..


----------



## Snow (Oct 8, 2008)

100Tw 0554


----------



## jojobos (Oct 14, 2008)

jojobos....100Tr......#0232


----------



## jimmy1970 (Oct 15, 2008)

100TW SN 0811

jr/


----------



## dtsoll (Oct 20, 2008)

dtsoll..................85tr............#0651


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 21, 2008)

Just received 0942, an 85-TR.

What a beauty!!!


----------



## jeckyll (Oct 21, 2008)

jeckyll..............................100Tw....#0745




jeckyll


----------



## divine (Oct 21, 2008)

Only 15 120's?

divine............................120Tw......#2133


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Oct 21, 2008)

divine said:


> Only 15 120's?



Yeah, so far... I guess it was cost prohibitive at first for most people. Not to mention that 120Tw's are the cream of the crop LED's out of the 100Tw batch.

Now the Clicky is coming soon, so many people are holding on to their cash.


----------



## luxlover (Oct 21, 2008)

Enzo,
I am reporting in now, having had my first Twisty replaced by Henry recently:

luxlover....................100Tw.......#2240


----------



## divine (Oct 21, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Yeah, so far... I guess it was cost prohibitive at first for most people. Not to mention that 120Tw's are the cream of the crop LED's out of the 100Tw batch.
> 
> Now the Clicky is coming soon, so many people are holding on to their cash.


Russ sold out of the 120's with mine or very soon after mine. It seems that they are on short supply. :thinking:

I'm really not all that interested in the clicky. I'm excited to see my 18670 twisty tube, though.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bullfrog,

So you've finally got your Twisty. How do you find it. Let us know and post some photos. I know I haven't posted any but I don't have a digital camera yet. I'm broke after the Twisty purchase. The Aussie dollar is trading at 68cents U.S at the moment.:sick2: These Serial Numbers are all over the place - Mines No. 811 but others are into the 2200's.

jr/


----------



## Drywolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Drywolf > HDS..........120Tw.......#0881 Warranty

Drywolf..........120Tw.......#0674


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Oct 21, 2008)

divine said:


> It seems that they are on short supply. :thinking:



Absolutely.. The 120's are/were being hand picked and tested in order to gain that designation. It is likely that Twisty production has slowed down in order to accommodate the Clicky release, and as such, the finding and testing of 120Tw emitters has slowed down as well.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Oct 22, 2008)

ah....
Something must have been in the air this evening/morning..


I'm obliged to state here for historical purposes that, from Henry:

_"_ Effective immediately, we are dropping the Ra-100-Tr and the Ra-120-T from our standard product offering."

_"When we exhaust our inventory of the Ra-85-Tr flashlights, they will be removed from the price list._"

All of which appears to state that only Ra-100-TW will be made and actively sold/stocked as of 10-22-2008. Conditions subject to change without notice.


----------



## divine (Oct 22, 2008)

I saw that just a minute ago! 

Very interesting.


----------



## jojobos (Oct 23, 2008)

jojobos....85Tr......#1547

Thank you!


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 23, 2008)

100TW #666
Yaesumofo

Are these numbers issued at random? I just recently received number 666.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Oct 24, 2008)

yaesumofo said:


> 100TW #666
> Yaesumofo
> 
> Are these numbers issued at random? I just recently received number 666.
> Yaesumofo



Yes, I think the bezels were mounted on the head in no exacting order, though there seems to be groups of torches with consecutive serials. I think it's just your luck of the draw to pull the three sixes.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Oct 24, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Yes, I think the bezels were mounted on the head in no exacting order, though there seems to be groups of torches with consecutive serials. I think it's just your luck of the draw to pull the three sixes.



Ah here, Henry already answered about the serials.



HDS_Systems said:


> Although we put effort into shipping early serial numbers in sequence, as the serial numbers get larger, there is less incentive to keep the bezels sorted - keeping the lights going out in strict serial number order slows the production process considerably. However, we try to ship all serial numbers from earlier batches before shipping serial numbers from later batches.


----------



## lingette (Oct 25, 2008)

lingette....100 TW......#831

I bought this one (and a 18650 tube) when i sent the 827 back to HDS for warranty.
It's back home now.


----------



## notamchris (Oct 31, 2008)

notamchris ....................100Tw......#2229

I got my Ra Twisty 100Tw a few days ago and it is great! I really like the factory levels. The low is perfect for night adapted eyes – it is not harsh even in very low light situations. I find medium just bright enough for most indoor tasks and the high is nice and bright with surprising throw from a small package. 

The Twisty is very good quality overall. I put the Ti bezel on it because I love the look of a completely unmarked light. This is a solid light that feels really good in the hand. It has a very nice white tint and a perfect beam. After a couple of days of use I can now use it one handed (although it is still fairly stiff). There is no way that this thing would ever come on in your pocket.

Now I am patiently waiting for the clicky to come out and a couple of reviews to surface.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 31, 2008)

shomie911....85-Tr......#0225

Just got it at the beginning of October from Battery Station. Very low serial number for being ordered so long after the release of the product.

Had to send it in for warranty (switching distance between level 1 and 2 was less than a millimeter ).

Getting the same one (#0225) back around Monday.

I've actually missed it *a lot* more than I thought I would. I guess I was getting accustomed to always having the Twisty in my left pocket for the past month. 

I must be a flashaholic, who else their right mind would miss a flashlight. :laughing:


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 31, 2008)

yaesumofo said:


> 100TW #666
> Yaesumofo
> 
> Are these numbers issued at random? I just recently received number 666.
> Yaesumofo



Wow, that's kind of a cool serial number. :twothumbs


----------



## cabbynate (Oct 31, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> shomie911....85-Tr......#0225
> Had to send it in for warranty (switching distance between level 1 and 2 was less than a millimeter ).


 
Mine has the same issue. Sent it back today. Let us no how it works when you get it back.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 31, 2008)

cabbynate said:


> Mine has the same issue. Sent it back today. Let us no how it works when you get it back.



I was living with it for almost a month but then I decided it was just too expensive of a light to not send it in for warranty.

If I held the flashlight too tightly it would change from Low Red to Medium 15 Lumens by itself. This was actually quite a problem because I was using th extreme low of the Low Red a few times with 100% dark adapted eyes and the Medium 15 lumen turned on and completely degraded my night vision.

I imagine that Henry (or whoever works on the lights) fixed it perfectly well. RA is a great company to deal with and I don't think I will be disapointed with the warranty job.

I really want my Twisty back!


----------



## jimmy1970 (Oct 31, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> I was living with it for almost a month but then I decided it was just too expensive of a light to not send it in for warranty.
> 
> If I held the flashlight too tightly it would change from Low Red to Medium 15 Lumens by itself. This was actually quite a problem because I was using th extreme low of the Low Red a few times with 100% dark adapted eyes and the Medium 15 lumen turned on and completely degraded my night vision.
> 
> ...


 
I've had my Twisty Tw100 for about 3 weeks and mine is doing the same thing. Initially the low and medium where the same distance as medium to high but gradually the low and medium are getting closer together.

IMHO, the 'low mode' U wire is just loosing its spring and gradually sitting lower and lower. I wonder if you would be able to gently lift the wire up slightly to cause earlier activation of the low mode.

Has anyone tried this?

jr/


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 31, 2008)

jimmy1970 said:


> I've had my Twisty Tw100 for about 3 weeks and mine is doing the same thing. Initially the low and medium where the same distance as medium to high but gradually the low and medium are getting closer together.
> 
> IMHO, the 'low mode' U wire is just loosing its spring and gradually sitting lower and lower. I wonder if you would be able to gently lift the wire up slightly to cause earlier activation of the low mode.
> 
> ...



Supposedly it is very easy to break the U-wires if you mess with them, so I suggest you don't.

Anyway on to the problem, do all Twisty's suffer from this at some point?

Will it happen again after my repaired Twisty comes back?

Is it just intrinsic of the design?

(This question is leveled at everyone, not just jimmy1970)


----------



## jimmy1970 (Oct 31, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Is it just intrinsic of the design?
> 
> (This question is leveled at everyone, not just jimmy1970)


 
I won't comment on it being 'intrinsic of the design' as I am currently awaiting a reponse from Henry on this matter.

jr/


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Nov 1, 2008)

100-T
SN: 2097


----------



## luxlover (Nov 1, 2008)

AnimalHousePA said:


> 100-T
> SN: 2097


Welcome to the "Elite" Twisty Club. :twothumbs


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Nov 1, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Welcome to the "Elite" Twisty Club. :twothumbs


Well thank you for your gracious welcome! :thumbsup:

From now on, a Funtime Glo-Stik will be my backup EDC! :naughty:


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Nov 1, 2008)

The U-wires are the foremost issue with the Twisty. But this thread is for serials... If we want to discuss the U-wires, lets do that in the Twisty thread for informational integrity purposes.


----------



## fireboltr (Nov 1, 2008)

fireboltr..........100TW.......#635


----------



## donn_ (Nov 5, 2008)

I just received Ti Ra Twisty #1003, from arewethereyetdad.


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 5, 2008)

Ra Twisty 100TW
0538


----------



## naggalowmo (Nov 5, 2008)

85TR 
SN# 2177

!!!!!!:huh::naughty:


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally!!!!!

wacbzz.......100Tw........#2255

I just want to know WinTF was I waiting for?This light is simply awesome.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 6, 2008)

Got rid of this one a while back.Who knew!Thermal Guy.......................120Tw......#0808 Just have my 70-TR now.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Nov 6, 2008)

thermal guy said:


> Got rid of this one a while back.Who knew!Thermal Guy.......................120Tw......#0808 Just have my 70-TR now.



That reminds me to ask you.. Who now has #0808 and #0213?


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 7, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> That reminds me to ask you.. Who now has #0808 and #0213?



I might be making this up but didn't i see the #808 bezel for sale alone on BST?


----------



## FredericoFreire (Nov 7, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> I might be making this up but didn't i see the #808 bezel for sale alone on BST?



I saw that bezel for sale either.

That's the bad thing to make the engraving on a removable bezel. People can swap the bezels and we'll not know what light number it really is. Also, one 100tw light could be sold as 120tw if the owner switch the bezels and we'll never know. :shrug::thumbsdow


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 7, 2008)

There is one for sale on b/s/t but it's 888.Sorry Enzo cant remember who got them.I might be subconsciously blocking it out do to my stupidity of selling them in the first place.:sick2:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 7, 2008)

FredericoFreire said:


> Also, one 100tw light could be sold as 120tw if the owner switch the bezels and we'll never know. :shrug::thumbsdow


If not for the internal color coding (which, admittedly, should probably be made a little more obvious than it is on the examples I've seen).


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Nov 7, 2008)

FredericoFreire said:


> Also, one 100tw light could be sold as 120tw if the owner switch the bezels and we'll never know. :shrug::thumbsdow



...Yes, this brings up a good point.

I'm not sure there's any solution to it other than hoping people who sell on CPF are honest. 

Also, the colored marks inside of the Twisty are easily dissolved by isopropyl alcohol. Meaning if someone cleans the inside threads with a q-tip/swab and alcohol, it's going wipe right off if they pass over it.

Basically, the identification of these torches can be done by observing which emitter they have, and then determining what output scale they use against a different light with known output values. From there, a ceiling bounce test _might_ reveal what maximum output it is. 

Let's just try to keep tract as best we can, and hopefully this serial list will be a useful resource for buying and selling Twisties.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 7, 2008)

Speaking of...



Enzo Morocioli said:


> ...the colored marks inside of the Twisty...



...is there a post somewhere that actually lists what color mark goes with which light??


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah..
Green = 120Tw
Yellow = 100Tw/r
Red = 85Tr

EDIT: Here's the link to the original post.


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 8, 2008)

so is there any real way (without the sticker on the original bag) to tell the two TR versions apart if youre a buyer?


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Nov 8, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> so is there any real way (without the sticker on the original bag) to tell the two TR versions apart if youre a buyer?



That would be very tough. However, if the buyer has another HDS-built light, they can compare each level and carefully determine maximum output. 

We just have to tell the history of the flashlight each time we pass it on to someone else.
Edit: And to have our facts straight.. Upon being probed about the color codes, it was brought to my attention that the 100Tr's should have a yellow mark, and so if that is intact, one would be able to tell the difference between the two TR torches. The general issue of color coding being removed causes recognition problems within each family of emitter.


----------



## pete55555 (Nov 11, 2008)

pete55555..........120TW.......#2134


----------



## chaoss (Nov 14, 2008)

chaoss......100TW # 0628


----------



## cabbynate (Nov 14, 2008)

cabbynate 85tr #0179


----------



## Jackal112203 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jackal112203..............100Tw #0696


----------



## discoverEDC (Nov 17, 2008)

discoverEDC>(?).......................100Tw......#0143

Twisty sold to support buying a Clicky. Sold to a fellow CPF member, I'll leave it to him to register.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks to some collections out of the marketplace, we now have 125 registered Twisties in and around CPF. 

Pretty awesome!!

Please let me know if you sell/have sold your Ra Twisty, and provide links to the sales page if possible.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 23, 2008)

SaturnNyne..............85Tr.......#0132

Head: Gadgetnerd <HDS> Enzo > Me
Body: toby_pra > Enzo > Me

AZ > Australia > AZ > CA
 AZ > Germany > ------ /\

As far as I know, it was recalibrated to 85, but it still enters customization at 10 cycles.


----------



## eljuez (Nov 26, 2008)

0543-120- Has now gone from Heckboy to me.


----------



## HDS_Systems (Nov 26, 2008)

SaturnNyne,

The first batch (or two) of Ra Twisty flashlights were set to 10 cycles to enter customization. Subsequent units were set to 20 cycles, where it remains today.

Henry.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for chiming in on that, Henry. I was aware of the early customization entry of the early lights and it was something I hoped for when I got mine, that's why I made note of it. I don't understand why it was lengthened though, 10 seems just right. Is there any estimate on how many lights were in those first batches? I'm curious for a ballpark estimate of just how rare these early versions are.


----------



## kraz (Dec 6, 2008)

kraz..............................100Tw......#0794

definitely has a yellow dot on the PCB :twothumbs


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 20, 2008)

Nyctophiliac.........Ra Twisty 85 TR...........SN 1853


Gorgeous!!!!

Can't resist a piccie!








And maybe one more...








Be lucky....


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 20, 2008)

wow, just amazing!! nice photos Nycto!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just make sure to get her dirty a little bit.


----------



## crocodilo (Dec 20, 2008)

I can confirm to having received #2212 from a fellow CPFer. Great light, better than I expected. It is now in good company:







(The Surefires are Malkoff-equipped)


----------



## chaoss (Dec 20, 2008)

chaoss......100TW......#0613

note: my #0628 has been traded to another forum member


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 21, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> wow, just amazing!! nice photos Nycto!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just make sure to get her dirty a little bit.



This will happen in time, I am sure. But I'm not in any hurry!

Great light though, new EDC, naturally.




Be lucky...


----------



## luxlover (Dec 21, 2008)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Can't resist a piccie! And maybe one more...Be lucky....


Those beautiful shots are surely appropriate for CPF. The contents in the pictures should be showcased in the Smithsonian Museum, as one of the greatest achievements of humanity. :thumbsup:



crocodilo said:


> I can confirm to having received #2212 from a fellow CPFer. Great light, better than I expected. It is now in good company:
> (The Surefires are Malkoff-equipped)


Nice showcase of your survival ordnance. It looks like you are already prepared for Armageddon! :thumbsup:




Nyctophiliac said:


> Great light though, new EDC, naturally!
> Be lucky...


Naturally! :thumbsup:
 
Jeff


----------



## tebore (Dec 21, 2008)

Tebore...................85Tr.......#0108

It was gifted to me by carlsjrman


----------



## luxlover (Dec 21, 2008)

tebore said:


> Tebore...................85Tr.......#0108
> 
> It was gifted to me by carlsjrman


Ho Ho Ho.....Carlsjrman is Santa Claus this year. Fine gesture.

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Jan 1, 2009)

Oops, I forgot to mention that I returned 100Tw #0239 to Henry for the #2240 light in the list.

 luxlover..........................100Tw......#0239 (returned to Henry)


----------



## grinsekatz (Jan 4, 2009)

grinsekatz........................120Tw......#0857
grinsekatz........................100Tw......#1910


----------



## Dave Keith (Jan 8, 2009)

sebebenlli > Russianesq > Dave Keith...100Tw.....#0193 (CPFMP)


Light was purchased from Russianesq via the CPFMP on 1-05-09


----------



## Gary007 (Jan 9, 2009)

Finally it's here! 

Gary.............. RA Twisty 85-TR.............. SN# *1849*

and a pic to prove it!


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 12, 2009)

repurchased a twisty lol.


HoopleHead........................100Tw......#0927


----------



## MMFEDGAR (Jan 12, 2009)

MMFEDGAR Ra-100-Tr 0834


----------



## moeman (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, would you please update : 
PoliceScannerMan > mcmc > ........85Tr.......#0215 (CPFMP) to moeman?

and add moeman.....100tw.....#0712....

thank you!
chris


----------



## pete55555 (Jan 13, 2009)

pete55555.........120T.......0808

Also a correction...my 100TW....0633 is listed as a TR. It's a TW

THANKS


----------



## kb2mh (Jan 15, 2009)

kb2mh...............................cn140.......#5922


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 16, 2009)

kb2mh said:


> kb2mh...............................cn140.......#5922



Sorry, this registry is for the Ra Twisty only. 

Please refer to Saturnnyne's Ra Clicky Registry


----------



## kb2mh (Jan 16, 2009)

sorry, will do.


----------



## christrose (Jan 16, 2009)

Oops, overlooked this thread.

christrose....85Tr......#0064


----------



## chaoss (Jan 20, 2009)

chaoss.....100TW.....0921


----------



## herrgurka (Jan 26, 2009)

herrgurka..........100Tw......#2256

Great light, even though there is a very obvious fingerprint on the reflector. But since that doesn't influence the beam it's more of forensic interest


----------



## Strauss (Jan 27, 2009)

Holy cow! Just realized I have never registered my Twisty oo:

Strauss.......85-Tr........#2269

And from what I have gathered from my light meter, she is an overachiever


----------



## Chronos (Jan 29, 2009)

Er, my beloved Ra Twisty 100W is missing in action... a story:

Over the holidays I took my family to visit my 'rents at their log cabin in Jasper, AR. Of course I took some toys along. One morning we noticed fresh scratch marks on one of the logs used to outline a garden bed. The claw marks were fairly large, the size of a fully grown bobcat. That night we heard cat snarls, including the unmistakably scary calls of a mountain lion. They also have bears that come by for a visit, and once had a fully grown puma/mountain lion prowing in their backyard, howling at their dog who was sitting on their deck, approximately 20' above grade. YIKES!!! 

When I inquired as to what flashlights/lanterns they had for those times they walk at night, or hear something go "bump", my mom pulled out a $3 plastic no name 2XC cell incan. This is so typical of my folks...

I obviously needed to step in. They needed a rugged light, one that can survive my dad (his middle name is "Klutz"). A KISS interface. A long lasting low in case of power outages, but good throw and spill on high to illuminate the woods to 100' or so. So I donated my trusty Ra Twisty to my dad with about a dozen new Surefire cells. The KISS interface is perfect for them, and the throw and spill on high is perfect for spotting nasty things in the dark, from a _distance_.

Fast forward to yesterday: They are stranded in that massive ice storm. No power, tress down everywhere. They bundled themselves up to drive to a neighbor's cabin to check on him. the neighbor's a senior citizen, and not too mobile these days. Dad had to move some fallen trees and branches from their driveway to get out. Pulling into the neighbor's place, my dad managed to rip out a sidewall on a fallen tree, then hung their minivan up on a rock that was hidden under a snow drift. Hours to swap out the tire (on ice...), then to get the minivan off of the rock to go back home again. 

End of story: somewhere in the midst of all of this the Ra Twisty fell out of his pocket. He doesn't know where, and it is likely buried under snow and ice, possibly driven across, as well. They are heartbroken, as they really loved the light. I told them that once everything thaws, they'll probably find it and since it is so rugged that I'm sure it will survive.

Today I sent them a Novatac 120P that I've had. I programmed it so my dad can use it, and attached an updated clip, tactical tailcap and a custom lanyard. Hopefully that will suit them until/if the Ra Twisty is found.

I figure that I'll purchase them their own Ra Twisty next month, and also an Amondotech N30 HID. Dad is still quite active, hiking/climbing/kayaking and loved taking the Ra with him _everywhere_.

So, my Ra Twisty is missing in action... but she sure was loved and appreciated! Hopefully she'll be found. :twothumbs


----------



## tebore (Jan 29, 2009)

Chronos said:


> Er, my beloved Ra Twisty 100W is missing in action... a story:



You might want to order him a holster as well for the Twisty. The one AW sells for the HDS EDC actually fits quite well.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 29, 2009)

tebore said:


> You might want to order him a holster as well for the Twisty. The one AW sells for the HDS EDC actually fits quite well.


Good call- will do!


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 29, 2009)

Chronos said:


> So, my Ra Twisty is missing in action... but she sure was loved and appreciated! Hopefully she'll be found. :twothumbs



Oohhhhnooooo!!! *21 gun salute*
At least she was being EDC'd, getting out there, dirty, used and loved. 

I'm pretty sure if they go to look for her after the thaw they'll find her. A little ice and roadway can't stop a Twisty!


----------



## tebore (Jan 29, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Oohhhhnooooo!!! *21 gun salute*
> At least she was being EDC'd, getting out there, dirty, used and loved.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if they go to look for her after the thaw they'll find her. A little ice and roadway can't stop a Twisty!



Hold the guns for when a twisty is KIA. This twisty is just a POW (Prisoner of Winter:devil. Don't loose hope.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 29, 2009)

Chronos said:


> Er, my beloved Ra Twisty 100W is missing in action... a story:
> 
> Over the holidays I took my family to visit my 'rents at their log cabin in Jasper, AR. Of course I took some toys along. One morning we noticed fresh scratch marks on one of the logs used to outline a garden bed. The claw marks were fairly large, the size of a fully grown bobcat. That night we heard cat snarls, including the unmistakably scary calls of a mountain lion. They also have bears that come by for a visit, and once had a fully grown puma/mountain lion prowing in their backyard, howling at their dog who was sitting on their deck, approximately 20' above grade. YIKES!!!
> 
> ...


You and your lost Clicky. I just cried into my oatmeal. That was a very nice story, and you are a terrific son. You know your father would never buy an expensive light, so be prepared to keep "donating" lights to him as needed. Only the best for our parents, right?

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Jan 29, 2009)

tebore said:


> Hold the guns for when a Twisty is KIA. This twisty is just a POW (Prisoner of Winter:devil. Don't loose hope.


Clever post, tebore. Is it proper to hold a candlelight vigil for the lost Twisty?

Yes, I know that I owe you an email reply. Coming up later today!

Jeff


----------



## The Sun (Jan 29, 2009)

The Sun................................100Tw......#0622

i've got a couple more to add as well, but thier at home, so i'll post them later.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos (Jan 30, 2009)

Dad called today- he found the Ra! As the ice and snow thawed in their driveway it was uncovered. It had been driven over, but is in fine shape and still works.

Whew! Thanks for the vigils!:devil:


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 30, 2009)

Chronos said:


> Dad called today- he found the Ra! As the ice and snow thawed in their driveway it was uncovered. It had been driven over, but is in fine shape and still works.
> 
> Whew! Thanks for the vigils!:devil:



Yeah!!! :twothumbs I'm happy for you and your dad!

I will remove its MIA status.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 30, 2009)

Chronos said:


> Dad called today- he found the Ra! As the ice and snow thawed in their driveway it was uncovered. It had been driven over, but is in fine shape and still works.
> 
> Whew! Thanks for the vigils!:devil:


Great news. How did Dad celebrate? 

Since the Twisty is tactical tough, and survived being run over by a car tire, I am sure that the tire has incured some serious damage as a result! Maybe some missing tread?

Are you going to ask him to fork over the 120P you gave him? 

Jeff


----------



## Strauss (Jan 31, 2009)

Excellent news Chronos! Glad to hear the Twisty surfaced :twothumbs I was hoping they would find it,because I was 100% positive that it would still be operational. Sitting outside in the frezzing cold getting run over by cars is no match for the Twisty! 

I bet your Dad is even more thrilled!! Now the question is, what light does he like better? :nana:


----------



## Chronos (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL This is hilarious reading guys!

He's thrilled, and mom said he was really, really happy. As no damage was caused to the tire, I prefer to think that Ra decided to take a nap in the snow and ice. :naughty:

The Novatac hasn't arrived yet. Mail to/from them is always slow. He'll send it back ASAP as it will be too complicated for him to work. 

Their town is small, around 500 people or so. So diverse too- there are retired doctors, artists, musicians, pilots, etc. along with families that have lived in the area for generations. Everything from "The Clampetts" to muliti-millionaires, all living together in harmony. Hell, one of the small local restaurants has musical instruments on the wall, and when someone arrives for dinner they pick up an instrument and start playing! They have plays, poetry readings, exhibits, and my folks are involved in all sorts of programs to give back to the town. 

Back on topic, Ra is home again getting warmed up. Ra's definitely appreciated and loved!

Thanks, Henry, for making such a tough yet easy-to-use light.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 31, 2009)

Chronos said:


> LOL This is hilarious reading guys!
> 
> He's thrilled, and mom said he was really, really happy. As no damage was caused to the tire, I prefer to think that Ra decided to take a nap in the snow and ice. :naughty:
> 
> ...


Chronos,
At this moment in time when joy is abound, I have some bad news concerning my 100Tw Twisty. I lost it, and I think for good! :mecry: 

I was in a local market reaching into my down jacket's right pocket to get out my wallet at checkout. Everything was nominal. I keep my Twisty in the same pocket with my right glove, naturally. Well, when I got home my right glove was gone, and guess what....so was my Twisty. That beauty must have snuggled into the glove and fallen out of my pocket when I reached for my wallet, not making a sound when it hit the floor due to the glove's thick insulation. I called the market, and they found the glove but not the light. Anybody who found the glove would have found the light, too. I guess everybody loves a Twisty, but some are not willing to pay for one. I am heartbroken. :shakehead 

Since your Dad's Twisty was found, and mine was not, could you send me the 120P when he returns it to you? I can work that bad boy with one hand tied behind my back. I will give it all the love, hugs and kisses it warrants. But don't send it to me. Just bring it to milkyspit's gathering on May 2nd! Thank you, palsy walsy!












 I LIED, I LIED, I LIED, I LIED, I LIED, I LIED, I LIED. I MADE IT ALL UP TO GET YOUR SYMPATHY.....AND YOUR 120P.

I will see you at PhotonFest 12, and remind you to slap me upside the head for the lie!     

Jeff


----------



## Chronos (Jan 31, 2009)

When I got to the end of your post, I laughed so hard I choked on my coffee!!!:devil:

No kidding- I reached over and grabbed a _special _Novatac that I was going to send to you today. We're heading out to run my son to a doctor's appointment and was going to drop by the USPS office. Geez, man, never play your cards this way!!! That isn't the way to bluff!  Here I was, thinking that somehow I'd brought on this wave of bad luck (...and I'm not superstitious, at all). :duh2: Guilt is such a strong emotion.

I can't wait to meet you and the motley crew at PF12!:ironic: Especially my size 11 boot. :huh:


:thumbsup::devil:


----------



## luxlover (Jan 31, 2009)

Chronos said:


> When I got to the end of your post, I laughed so hard I choked on my coffee!!!:devil:
> 
> No kidding- I reached over and grabbed a _special _Novatac that I was going to send to you today. We're heading out to run my son to a doctor's appointment and was going to drop by the USPS office. Geez, man, never play your cards this way!!! That isn't the way to bluff!  Here I was, thinking that somehow I'd brought on this wave of bad luck (...and I'm not superstitious, at all). :duh2: Guilt is such a strong emotion.
> 
> ...


Another satisfied customer of Luxlover.!!!Your generosity is only exceeded by your naivety! :nana:

If for whatever reason you sent me a light, I would send you back two lights. So there! I could never accept a gift from you or anybody else if I lost a light. I have so many of them that I wouldn't even miss it.

I am feeling that strong emotion right now.....guilt!

Man, that is some big foot you have! You know what they say about men with big feet.....they wear BIG SOCKS!

Likewise on meeting you and your frisky boot. I will make sure that we are always oriented face to face, until you leave for the day. I am not taking ANY chances weariing that size 11 ski....I mean boot!  If your boss tells you that he needs you on Sat. May 2nd, tell him "take this job and shove it until Monday", and give him my phone number. I will straighten out things for you.

Jeff
Sit Down Comedian


----------



## tebore (Jan 31, 2009)

Chronos said:


> Dad called today- he found the Ra! As the ice and snow thawed in their driveway it was uncovered. It had been driven over, but is in fine shape and still works.
> 
> Whew! Thanks for the vigils!:devil:



I hope you've order him a good holster so the the chance of this happening again is minimized.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 31, 2009)

Reading my wacky _woe is me_ post above, one more time, I know what finally had you running for your 120P to ship to me. It was my "palsy walsy" comment! Works everytime!


----------



## Chronos (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got a holster I'm sending to him next week. :twothumbs

luxlover,

When someone calls me "pal" I simply _wilt_. You had me at "pal."

Sniff.

Enzo,

Thank you for maintaining this registry! Glad this Ra is back off the MIA list.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 31, 2009)

Chronos said:


> luxlover,
> When someone calls me "pal" I simply _wilt_. You had me at "pal."
> 
> Sniff


Now, now now, grab a box of Kleenex before you cry into your oatmeal!

Since I know how sensitive you are, what other lights did you mention you own? 

How did the visit to the doctor go? Is boy wonder ready to embark on a flashaholic career like his pops?

Jeff


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 31, 2009)

luxlover said:


> Now, now now, grab a box of Kleenex before you cry into your oatmeal!
> 
> Since I know how sensitive you are, what other lights did you mention you own?
> 
> ...



ehhherrm... Serial thread. Jeffery, please keep your friendly banter outta ma serial thread! :wave:


----------



## luxlover (Jan 31, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> ehhherrm... Serial thread. Jeffery, please keep your friendly banter outta ma serial thread! :wave:


*EZNO*,
Yes Sir. By the way, for your future reference my name is spelled *JEFFREY.* :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 31, 2009)

luxlover said:


> *EZNO*,
> Yes Sir. By the way, for your future reference my name is spelled *JEFFREY.* :thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff



Jeffers, 
You got me.
-Noze


----------



## luxlover (Jan 31, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Jeffers,
> You got me.
> -Noze


I did? No, you are the one who got me! :thumbsup: I was looking at the word on the bottom *Noze*, and was thinking French, Italian, Spanish, still confused. Then I looked at the four letters closely, and they spelled *EZNO*, just as I said in my last post! :laughing:

No more non-serial fun, Enzo. Back on topic! What we need is more Twisty sales to keep you "gainfully deployed."

Be good,
Jeffers


----------



## The Sun (Feb 1, 2009)

moeman said:


> Hi, would you please update :
> PoliceScannerMan > mcmc > ........85Tr.......#0215 (CPFMP) to moeman?
> 
> and add moeman.....100tw.....#0712....
> ...


 
*moeman traded #0712 to me!!! thanks*


----------



## chaoss (Feb 5, 2009)

chaoss......85TR......#0651

Bought from dtsoll in marketplace .
I need an intervention (help) this makes three twistys .


----------



## The Sun (Feb 5, 2009)

chaoss said:


> chaoss......85TR......#0651
> 
> Bought from dtsoll in marketplace .
> I need an intervention (help) this makes three twistys .


 

thier bombproof-ed-ness is irresistibly addicting


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Feb 6, 2009)

Strauss, you're in there now! 



The Sun said:


> *moeman traded #0712 to me!!! thanks*



you're all updated now...



chaoss said:


> chaoss......85TR......#0651
> 
> Bought from dtsoll in marketplace .
> I need an intervention (help) this makes three twistys .



Ha.. You don't need intervention, your Twisties are having a convention!



The Sun said:


> thier bombproof-ed-ness is irresistibly addicting



Bombproofedness should be in the dictionary. Defined as: "Ra Twisty."


----------



## RyanA (Feb 17, 2009)

Figured I'd check in here. I just got Ra twisty 85 tr #1854 via ups a few minutes ago. I love this thing!


----------



## Ossa1970 (Feb 17, 2009)

It just arrived. Need to register, LOL..

Ossa1970.........85Tr.......#1736.


----------



## Hawkeye5 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just purchased youracrab's Tw 100 (0792), and I see he has been kind enough to notify the registry.

I'm impressed with this light!


----------



## callmaster (Feb 18, 2009)

I always wanted a Twisty


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Feb 18, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Figured I'd check in here. I just got Ra twisty 85 tr #1854 via ups a few minutes ago. I love this thing!



It is quite a light...



Ossa1970 said:


> It just arrived. Need to register, LOL..
> 
> Ossa1970.........85Tr.......#1736.



Very nice...Just wait 'till you spend some time with the low red....



Hawkeye5 said:


> I just purchased youracrab's Tw 100 (0792), and I see he has been kind enough to notify the registry.
> 
> I'm impressed with this light!



Yes indeed.. Nicely made lights. 



callmaster said:


> I always wanted a Twisty



One may come your way. Most of them will last a long time. 

Everything is updated as of this post.. I am trying some 'formatting' experiments to better visualize serial patterns... The list may expand and contract arbitrarily. :tinfoil:


----------



## herrgurka (Feb 19, 2009)

My third HDS-light, and second Twisty (had to have the red )

Herrgurka.........85Tr.......#1817.

Enzo, thanks for the work you put into this thread!


----------



## fitzDaug (Feb 20, 2009)

fitzDaug..........100Tw.......#0648

My first Ra light. :twothumbs


----------



## gmcjimd (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Enzo
Twisty 100TW SN. 0696 has a new home.It now lives with gmcjimd

Thanks
Jim


----------



## skalomax (Mar 4, 2009)

Just received my beauty...what a great light. 

SN #0825 Twisty 100


----------



## DucS2R (Mar 9, 2009)

Second Ra:

DucS2R.........85Tr.......#1683


----------



## wadus (Mar 12, 2009)

wadus 85Tr SN-1795


----------



## The Sun (Mar 20, 2009)

Kiessling > Steve L > mossyoak.........120Tw......#0192

*this one is now mine!!! it was traded to me from mossyoak* :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Brightness (Mar 25, 2009)

I just got my twisty today.

Max Brightness........................85Tr......#1877


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=192498

Ra-85-Tw #0252 reprogrammed to -Tr and sold from rkJr to Chrontius; the check is in the mail.


----------



## donn_ (Mar 26, 2009)

85Tr-Ti....#1003 has left my custody in a private transaction.

85Tr...#1701 has entered my custody. MarketPlace


----------



## The Sun (Mar 27, 2009)

donn_ said:


> 85Tr-Ti....#1003 has left my custody in a private transaction.
> 
> 85Tr...#1701 has entered my custody. MarketPlace



awww mannn!!! donn if i'd have known you had one of those Ti Twisty's i would have traded you a lot of OTHER crazy trades for it!!!!!


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright.. fully updated..

I know that some of the lines appear longer and shorter than each other.. I'm not doing that on purpose.. When I edit the list, everything looks nice and normal, but when I post it, these invisible gaps appear in front, behind, and in between the serial numbers... 

I can't explain it, so I just let it do its thing... 
Any ideas on what's happening?


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 31, 2009)

Unit 252 is MINE!

... my god, it's so small. (Cue the "That's (not) what she said" jokes in 3, 2, 1...)

Enzo, you're doing a fine job regardless.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Mar 31, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli..........100Tw.......#2252

Yes... Yes indeed...


----------



## lrp (Apr 1, 2009)

berettaman12000---Larry R. Pace---100 TW---0890


----------



## cave dave (Apr 3, 2009)

Cave Dave.............100Tw.......#0765

From the for $99 sale batch at BS. Low serial number with May14, 08 version instructions, so it must have been sitting around somewhere for awhile.

I was able to reprogram Low after 15 or so tries. I simply can not do a factory reset on this light, it takes 3 full revolutions before low comes on and it takes near the full 2 seconds just to get the head thread properly aligned before I could even think about twisting it. If I ever have to do a factory reset on this light it will have to go back to the factory. Or maybe I could rig up external leads to a battery.

One handed operation not possible even if O-ring removed.


----------



## Brett7 (Apr 4, 2009)

discoverEDC Ra-100-Tw 0143


----------



## fairway1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Fairway1..........100N.......#1208


The bezel says HDS Twisty. Do all the twisty bezels say that? Are there any that say Ra Twisty? Just curious as all my clickys say Ra on them not HDS.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Apr 7, 2009)

fairway1 said:


> Fairway1..........100N.......#1208
> 
> 
> The bezel says HDS Twisty. Do all the twisty bezels say that? Are there any that say Ra Twisty? Just curious as all my clickys say Ra on them not HDS.



The 100N's were probably destined for a dealer in japan.. I ordered a 170CN and it had HDS Clicky rather than Ra on the bezel. Consider yourself somewhat special.


----------



## rickdm (Apr 7, 2009)

rickdm-100-Tw-0949

This is a recent addition from Battery Station.

rickdm


----------



## gadgetnerd (Apr 9, 2009)

I just realised after many months that I did not put in the SN of my replacement Twisty

gadgetnerd..........85Tr.......#0698


----------



## divine (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Enzo.

divine............100N.......#1251

Mine says HDS Twisty, too.

A question: can locator flash be turned on for a twisty?


----------



## gadgetnerd (Apr 12, 2009)

divine said:


> A question: can locator flash be turned on for a twisty?



Unfortunately no. That would really make this the perfect torch!


----------



## StinkyButler (Apr 22, 2009)

StinkyButler ---100-TW---0813

Woot woot! Came in today from BatteryStation.


----------



## StinkyButler (Apr 25, 2009)

cave dave said:


> I simply can not do a factory reset on this light, it takes 3 full revolutions before low comes on and it takes near the full 2 seconds just to get the head thread properly aligned before I could even think about twisting it. If I ever have to do a factory reset on this light it will have to go back to the factory. Or maybe I could rig up external leads to a battery.



You can do a factory reset from the customization menu also. The Twisty Customization page on the RaLights.com site lists the method you describe as a way of doing a reset outside of the customization menu.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 25, 2009)

StinkyButler said:


> You can do a factory reset from the customization menu also. The Twisty Customization page on the RaLights.com site lists the method you describe as a way of doing a reset outside of the customization menu.



I figured that out shortly after I posted. I never actually had to do a reset though thank goodness. Be very careful not to set low and med the same or you will be in trouble! It will be very hard to do a factory reset through the menu if that happens.


----------



## daveneal (May 2, 2009)

Dave Neal.........85tr.............#1553


----------



## Rverdi (May 6, 2009)

rverdi..........................85tw........................0213

Went from Thermal Guy to dadof6 to me.


----------



## FullTwisting (May 20, 2009)

FullTwisting..........100Tw.......#1865


Just arrived today. Nice bit of kit! :thumbsup:

Thanks for all the hard work Enzo!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 22, 2009)

Could not resist another one!!!

Just in case.

Nyctophiliac............85TR.............1348.


----------



## lyte~speede (May 22, 2009)

100tw......."Ra".......#1425........sweeeet UI


----------



## fairway1 (May 23, 2009)

Fairway1..........85Tr.......#1165

This one also says HDS Twisty on the bezel.


----------



## Ringleader (May 26, 2009)

Ringleader..........100Tw.......#1475

Wow, what a beautiful light... mmm...


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow.... ok.. fully updated again...Sorry for the huge delay... I was neglecting CPF pretty badly...You can all thank Ringleader for spurring me to update the registry. :wave:


----------



## safd (Jun 4, 2009)

moved it 'doh'


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 4, 2009)

gsxrac............85Tr...........1939


----------



## Mike D (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike D....85tr....#0213

Edit: After looking at the registry this light has been mis-labeled, it is a 85tr not a 85tw.


----------



## paintballdad (Jun 17, 2009)

paintballdad > pwatcher 100w.......#0805
paintballdad............100n.......#1564
paintballdad............85Tr.......#1941


I like them Ra Twisties....:twothumbs.


----------



## mendhammarsh (Jul 11, 2009)

mendhammarsh..........85TR..........#1166


----------



## mendhammarsh (Jul 13, 2009)

mendhammarsh..........100N..........#1011


----------



## kozstik (Jul 14, 2009)

kozstik....85Tr.....#1776


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 16, 2009)

Yucca Patrol 100w #1306


----------



## CaNo (Jul 22, 2009)

_*CaNo*_

Ra Twisty: 85-TR

SN Number: 2274


----------



## dagored (Jul 22, 2009)

dagored.........100.......0628


----------



## ole (Jul 23, 2009)

ole Ra-100-Tw 142


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 27, 2009)

Yucca Patrol Ra85tr #1948


----------



## Barbarian (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry, very late to the party.

Barbarian...................85Tw.......#0221


----------



## CaNo (Jul 29, 2009)

Time to update the list again Mr. Enzo!


----------



## jchoo (Aug 3, 2009)

kozstik said:


> kozstik....85Tr.....#1776



Kozstik, I'm envious of your S/N. 

JChoo........85Tr...#1944


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 14, 2009)

Just got my first Ra light, Twisty #0124!


----------



## Kiwi_sg (Aug 21, 2009)

bullfrog >Kiwi_sg.....................85Tr.......#0942
tricker >Kiwi_sg.....................120Tw......#0231

Love those 85TR!!


----------



## bansuri (Aug 31, 2009)

Bansuri..........85Tr.......#1346


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 31, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> Yucca Patrol Ra85tr #1948



Now "lost" but actually disappeared from where I know it had been, so actually "stolen"

Replaced with:

Yucca Patrol Ra85tr # 1345


----------



## weathermaker (Aug 31, 2009)

I just realized that I haven't submitted mine to this thread yet...and I got my Ra over 6 months ago! 

Anyways...I purchased from camaro09 in cpfmp

camaro09>weathermaker.......85Tr.............#1621 --> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=189049


----------



## afraidofdark (Sep 2, 2009)

bansuri > afraidofdark......85Tr.......#1346 (CPFMP)

:wave::thumbsup:lovecpf


----------



## dagored (Sep 2, 2009)

dagored . . . Tw 100. . . . . #0628


----------



## GunSmoke16610 (Sep 3, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> The 100N's were probably destined for a dealer in japan.. I ordered a 170CN and it had HDS Clicky rather than Ra on the bezel. Consider yourself somewhat special.


 
Gunsmoke16610...............100N.......... SN1063 the bezel is also marked "HDS Twisty"


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 16, 2009)

It took a while, but I couldn't resist anymore :

Henk_Lu.........85Tr............2035

Ra Twisty marked on the bezel

It was the red feature which made me get it and the terrible low price from batterystation! 

I think I don't own a light with such a pure white beam yet and the beam is mainly a tight hotspot, should have some throw. In comparison, both my Clickies (140C & 170Cn) are very floody...


----------



## cloggy (Nov 13, 2009)

#1441 is a 100tw- my favourite EDC.


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=207043


Ra Twisty 100 serial # 0631

lovecpf


----------



## Blades (Jan 9, 2010)

Jason.....85TR.......s/n# 1990
I have had it since Thursday.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jan 11, 2010)

Dead_Nuts...............85Tr.......#2036

This is my second 'Tr', my third Twisty and my seventh Ra light. I have use for the low red in the same light as a bright white beam. Since it also has to be tougher than tough, the Ra is one of the few I know of (yes, I do have Tomahawk LE too).

I don't know when Henry will cease production of the Tr lights, but I figured it was time to buy a backup. Would love to find a 100-Tr :sigh:


----------



## CLBME (Jan 12, 2010)

CLBME....................85Tr...........#1067 

With "HDS Twisty" on bezel! :twothumbs


----------



## fisk-king (Jan 12, 2010)

Dead_Nuts said:


> ....
> 
> I don't know when Henry will cease production of the Tr lights, but I figured it was time to buy a backup. Would love to find a 100-Tr :sigh:


 

Huh, a 100-Tr:thinking: . I was confused when I read there was a few 120 twisties floating around. Never seen one come up anywhere.


----------



## Blades (Jan 13, 2010)

Dead_Nuts said:


> I don't know when Henry will cease production of the Tr lights, but I figured it was time to buy a backup. Would love to find a 100-Tr :sigh:





fisk-king said:


> Huh, a 100-Tr:thinking: . I was confused when I read there was a few 120 twisties floating around. Never seen one come up anywhere.



Well now I want a 100-TR. 
The hunt is on...


----------



## etherealshade (Jan 14, 2010)

etherealshade...............85Tr.......#1937


Just received it his morning! :twothumbs


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jan 14, 2010)

Blades said:


> Well now I want a 100-TR.
> The hunt is on...



Good luck!

I spent some serious time and effort trying to run one of these down. But, timing is everything -- you might catch someone who needs to part with his 100-Tr to finance another light purchase.

Others: 
Yes, Henry did produce some 120-Tw and 100-Tr lights. They were just the cream of the emitter crop that spec'ed out at the higher lumen output but still gave the same efficiency. My guess is that he simply ran out of these better emitters, or decided it wasn't worth the effort to identify them. 

On the Clicky side, Henry produced a very small number of 200-Cn lights. I did snag one of those.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jan 14, 2010)

etherealshade said:


> etherealshade 85Tr 1937
> 
> Just received it his morning! :twothumbs



If you format that correctly, with dot spacing (see my post #344 above), it will make it easier for Enzo to put it in the master list.


----------



## coldshot (Jan 14, 2010)

Coldshot...............85Tr.......#1601


----------



## Tacticalsushichef (Jan 16, 2010)

Tacticalsushichef...............85Tr.......#1979


----------



## Blades (Jan 19, 2010)

Dead_Nuts said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I spent some serious time and effort trying to run one of these down. But, timing is everything -- you might catch someone who needs to part with his 100-Tr to finance another light purchase.
> 
> ...




Maybe I don't need a 100Tr. I just need to be happy with my 85Tr. 
I have a Clicky 170, but gave up the wait/hunt for the 200. Maybe some day. 



Jason


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jan 19, 2010)

Blades said:


> I just need to be happy with my 85Tr.



I was recently talking with the young LT who now has #1500 (85Tr). He was junior officer on a training mission where the logistics officer forgot the extension cord to power the lighting in the command tent (from the generator, which _did_ make it). 

He hung the Twisty from the rafters, set to medium, illuminating the map table specifically and the tent in general (over 2 full nights). Everyone was amazed and impressed.


----------



## dagored (Feb 13, 2010)

dagored.........85Tr............1981


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Feb 17, 2010)

Well friends. It has been _a long time._ Since June 4th 2009 that I've logged on. 

I've now fully updated the master list of this registry, and hopefully improved accuracy where possible. I'm still not sure what's going on with the mis-alignment of some of the numbers; everything looks perfect in the edit window, but when published they're given extra spaces that I can't delete. 

Anyway, I'm not around much on CPF since I have information overload of a different type (music theory) to deal with on a daily basis, but I encourage you to keep posting your serials just for the sake of records. 

I'm still a huge Ra Light fan, and carry my 85Tr with an 18650 tube in my school satchel every day as a backup to my 170CN.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Feb 18, 2010)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> I'm still not sure what's going on with the mis-alignment of some of the numbers; everything looks perfect in the edit window, but when published they're given extra spaces that I can't delete.



Looks like you're using an 'enhanced' browser. 

These offer a new feature, were rather than seeing the code of the edit window, you see a preview of the result. While this is supposed to be WYSIWYG, the code they produce is rather messy, with, for example, format/on and format/off for every line instead of at the top and bottom of the post - even when every line is formatted the same. What's likely happening is that extra formatting characters are being left behind during your edits, creating unintended spaces that you can't see/correct.

Try a different browser.


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 18, 2010)

bigfoot.........85Tr............1666


----------



## briteflite (Feb 19, 2010)

Briteflite .. 85Tr ... SN 1686


----------



## rdg178 (Feb 21, 2010)

rdg178......85tr.....sn1989


----------



## notsofast (Feb 21, 2010)

ra 85 twisty.....sn2264


----------



## looky (Mar 1, 2010)

looky .... Ra 85Tr .... 2018


----------



## derangboy (Mar 10, 2010)

derangboy...............85Tr...........#1665


----------



## AILL (Mar 27, 2010)

2134 now is mine!

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2466183&postcount=54

AILL......120TW.....2134


----------



## bansuri (Mar 31, 2010)

Bansuri.................................85Tr......#1417


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Mar 31, 2010)

New owner of #1345.....Twisty 85TR!


----------



## bigfoot (Apr 5, 2010)

Sold my 85-Tr:

From bigfoot to >>>> abarth_1200

S/N # 1666


----------



## whoisvince (Apr 9, 2010)

whoisvince..........85Tr.......#2023

Managed to pick up one of the last ones from Battery Station about a month or so ago


----------



## emac (Apr 19, 2010)

emac.....85 tr.....1033

emac.....140t.....1470


----------



## gsm (Apr 19, 2010)

S# 13056 140GT twisty :twothumbs


----------



## Hobbs (Apr 19, 2010)

19/04/2010 
HDS Systems 140GT Twisty SN# 14910


----------



## Brasso (Apr 19, 2010)

HDS High Cri Twisty 13049


----------



## waddup (Apr 21, 2010)

Driven > kaichu dento......... ........100Tw......#0124

> waddup :thumbsup:


----------



## jsmitty1967 (Apr 22, 2010)

jsmitty1967..........85Tr.......#1648


----------



## ecallahan (Apr 22, 2010)

ecallahan......100ww.....14915


----------



## keriya (Apr 23, 2010)

keriya..................100ww......#1591


Custom: 100 lumens high CRI warm white LED, wider beam, crenelated silver 
stainless steel bezel, ultra-clear glass lens w/AR coatings, CR123 battery 
compartment. :twothumbs


----------



## flummoxed (Apr 23, 2010)

flummoxed......140T.....1864


----------



## davec611 (May 14, 2010)

High CRI Twisty #14934


----------



## Quelalumieresoit (May 14, 2010)

Quelalumieresoit..........................140 EDC.............#1579


Fantastic little torch. Fits perfectly both hand and pocket. The original settings (0.3/12/Max Lumens) are very useful. No need to change them (so far).


----------



## tucolino (May 18, 2010)

twisty 140 #1953

amazing light.i thought it was bigger and thicker!!!


----------



## killyo038 (May 23, 2010)

killyo038... Ra Twisty 140 GT ...#1856


----------



## oldways (May 25, 2010)

Twisty 100 high cri # 1742


----------



## SaturnNyne (Apr 29, 2012)

Whoooooooooooooooooooooo! OOOoooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh!

That's my impression of the ghosts howling through the trees of the Adelaida cemetery on a friday night. That's the vibe I get in this thread! 

Anyway, I'm going to bump this thing back up because I have a couple submissions from my registry to transfer over:
esantana...................100Tw Ra twisty...........SN #1898
esantana...................HI CRI Twisty.............SN #1742


Hoping you'll get the Twisty Registry back up to speed this summer! (I'll bug you about it.)


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 13, 2012)

Got a couple more for you from my registry:
LGT.....................??T........#1403
beach honda.............85Tr.......#1165


----------



## erehwyrevekool (Apr 18, 2013)

My Ra Twisty High CRI 18650
erehwyrevekool<grinsefalle.............100Tw......#1772(CPFMP)

Thank you so much Enzo for make this registry possible!
:wave:


----------



## Echo63 (May 27, 2013)

Just got my Ra Twisty (second hand from CPFMP member SunnyQueensland) SN0953 TW100


----------



## Jonnor (Jun 18, 2013)

Jonnor..................85Tr...................#2167

Received my light today, can't wait to test it out. Really happy I found it.


----------



## Mtbmurf (Jun 26, 2013)

You can move 0131 to mtbmurf... Just got it today...


----------



## desert.snake (Jul 26, 2021)

I wonder if this still works?[FONT=&quot]

desert.snake.......[/FONT][FONT=&quot].............[/FONT][FONT=&quot].....[/FONT][FONT=&quot]....100Tw......#0719


[/FONT]


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 26, 2021)

Lol. These are damn good lights. Love mine. Old school but cool.


----------



## troutpool (Jul 26, 2021)

troutpool......85Tr......#1886. A real treasure.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 26, 2021)

85Tr #1502 (bought new)
??? #1535 (bought used)
??? #0186 (bought used)


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 26, 2021)

Them 85tr’s are like the holy grail! And awesome


----------

